# Fried Cauliflower



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

Fried Cauliflower

Cauliflower - cleaned and cut into flowerets
*Breading:*

Bread crumbs
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Adobo seasoning
Accent - optional
Salt 
Ground black pepper
Dry oregano
Dry basil
Dry parsley
Ground hot pepper flakes
Grated Romano and Parmesan cheeses 
*ALL ABOVE BREADING INGREDIENTS TO TASTE*

Flour
Eggs
Milk or water

Canola oil

You will need three dishes (I use pie plates). Put egg in one dish add a small amount of milk or water and scramble well. Put flour in another dish and season with salt and black pepper, mix well. Place all breading ingredients in another dish and mix well. Dip cauliflower in flour and shake off excess, then dip in egg, then in breading and shake off excess. 

Heat canola oil in skillet. Fry cauliflower in oil till golden brown on all side. Drain on brown paper bag and paper towel. Serve hot as veggie, side dish or appetizer. Taste very good with a splash of lemon juice.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 16, 2009)

I only have one thing to say to you msmofet...
*Sounds yummy!!!
Opps that was two!
*


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 16, 2009)

Makes me think of my Italian great-grandmother who used to make this , I don't know her recipe tho.  She died years ago.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I only have one thing to say to you msmofet...
> *Sounds yummy!!!*
> *Opps that was two!*


  thank you!! enjoy


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> Makes me think of my Italian great-grandmother who used to make this , I don't know her recipe tho. She died years ago.


 yup it's an italian thing.

i'll tell ya a secret it's born out of not being wasteful. after you bread your chicken or veal cutlets or your eggplant what do you do with the left over breading stuff? you make fried cauliflower to go with!! LOL if my mom still had any left after the cauliflower or if she didn't have any cauliflower because she made another veggie, she made italian "hush puppies" just by pouring the egg mixture into the crumb mixture and forming balls or patties and fried them.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2009)

definitely going to make this, many thanks


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 16, 2009)

And then, when you have fried all your cauliflower and STILL have some
of that delicious sounding breading...

get out the dill pickles and fry a few of those!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

babetoo said:


> definitely going to make this, many thanks


 you're welcome babe!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> And then, when you have fried all your cauliflower and STILL have some
> of that delicious sounding breading...
> 
> get out the dill pickles and fry a few of those!


 i have never fried a pickle before, but when we went to busch gardens VA last year i tried my first fried pickle and i liked it. would i bread a whole pickle or a spear? would i do the 3 step process? and would my breading over power the pickle?


----------



## les (Jun 17, 2009)

msmofet said:


> Fried Cauliflower
> 
> Cauliflower - cleaned and cut into flowerets
> *Breading:*
> ...



ooooh I'm going to make this!! Thanks for sharing x


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

les said:


> ooooh I'm going to make this!! Thanks for sharing x


enjoy hope you like them. let me know what you think. you can also serve with tomato sauce to dip in like fried mozz sticks.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for sharing this!  this is my daughter's fav way to eat cauliflower!!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> enjoy hope you like them. let me know what you think. you can also serve with tomato sauce to dip in like fried mozz sticks.



I'd be willing to forgo the whole "that sounds good post", if you'd consent to move in with me and make all the great recipes you post. I'll buy the supplies 

Bob

P.S. Of course, I'm only kidding... almost.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 19, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> I'd be willing to forgo the whole "that sounds good post", if you'd consent to move in with me and make all the great recipes you post. I'll buy the supplies
> 
> Bob
> 
> P.S. Of course, I'm only kidding... almost.


 dang you dashed my hopes!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 19, 2009)

msmofet said:


> dang you dashed my hopes!!



The sad thing?

You always know the right thing to say. Even if it hurts.

I owe you two virtual hugs, payable upon demand.

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jun 19, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> The sad thing?
> 
> You always know the right thing to say. Even if it hurts.
> 
> ...


 pay up!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 19, 2009)

msmofet said:


> pay up!!



I would never cheat a lovely woman such as you out of what I owe... And e'n though you bring me to task, I will surpass your expectations. Just ask... I will meet the needs of m'ladies at any necessity.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 19, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you!! muahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## msmofet (Sep 4, 2009)

Picture updates


----------

